# Question about ovulation pain after D&C?



## Jen02004

I had a blighted ovum at the beginning of march and had a d&c shortly after finding out. This was my first loss and first pregnancy. I was just wondering if anyone has experienced the same thing as me in their first couple of months after a miscarriage? I started feeling cramping/bloating/pain about 3 days prior to ovulation. I have never experienced ovulation pain prior to this so I felt that it was a little strange. Well the cramping and pain continued throughout ovulation and I am now currently 5 dpo and still experiencing more intense cramping, more like AF cramps. I am wondering if this has something to do with my uterus still trying to recover from the d&c....but I really have no clue. After the d&c it took 5.5 weeks before I started my period. It was a normal period and we started ttc the next cycle. I am worried that all of this cramping is a sign that my uterus is not quite ready and that the cramping will hinder our chances of getting pregnant. If anyone had had the same experience I would love to hear from you!!


----------



## Leinzlove

5dpo cramping could be a sign of pg? Is it possible, that you could be pg? I also have had worse AF and O pain... since MC in March. :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

This happened to me. I also had a blighted ovum. For some strange reason, after the mmc I started to have the same cramping that you are experiencing! I would have it a few days before O then it would stop and come back a few days after O! I never got an explanation as to why, but I did see some other threads on this site describing the same thing, so I think it is normal. I got my BFP 5 cycles after so don't worry!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Jrowenj! Yay! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks!! I jhave my fx for u!


----------

